# [/left] becoming [/center]



## alidsl (Jul 4, 2010)

This has been a frequent problem when editing with quick edit on the Supercard plug-ins thread here

I keep having to edit the post in the "a helpful word from Waffle" spoiler where [/left] becomes [/center]

also at the end of the post the [/center] becomes 

can any of the admins find the problem and fix it please (It's a bit annoying)

thanks in advance


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 5, 2010)

Why are you using [left] tags? Anything that's not in [center] or [right] tags will be aligned left by default...

The problem seems to be that [/left], [/right], [/center] and [/spoiler] are all substituted by  and the HTML parser can't handle it...


----------



## alidsl (Jul 5, 2010)

It's so I can have the spoiler title in the middle and the content on the left


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 5, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> It's so I can have the spoiler title in the middle and the content on the left
> you could just end the center tag before you get to the spoiler message.
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



asdf left



edit: nvm. doing so breaks the spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoiler: TESTING...



Yo.

Was this how you meant?


----------



## alidsl (Jul 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: TESTING...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's how I've been doing it


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 7, 2010)

Seeing as I have this problem myself with 1 post, and I've seen some other people with this as well, I thought I'd bring this back up.

I might have a solution to this though:
The problem lies in the unparsing of the BBcode. Like I said above, the closing tags all get replaced by , making it very hard for the parser to see what is what.

For example:

```
[center]{TEXT1}[/center]
[left]{TEXT2}[/left]
```
gets replaced with:
HTML{TEXT1}
{TEXT2}
As you can see, the first parts give no problem as those are different. The last parts are the same, so they could be unparsed to the wrong BBcode tag.

My suggestion is that we do it the IPB way, by doing it like this:
HTML{TEXT1}--centero-->--centerc-->
{TEXT2}--lefto-->--leftc-->
Basically, the comments will be used as identifiers for the  elements, which should lead to correct unparsing.
It's the same as with with Quote (quoteo & quotec), and it seems to work, so why wouldn't this work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, if an Admin/Super could make it like that for the tags that have  as end, that would be great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know what the problem with the anchors was, but if it was wrong unparsing, this system can probably work for those as well.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 9, 2010)

Double post:bugger, i'm sure I clicked 'edit' instead of adding a new reply.

The Merge posts always works when you don't want it to, and never when you do want it to... I can't see why they don't expand it's use to to any double post posted within an hour of the first. Would cut down on the double/ triple posts.

In fact it's been quite a while since i've seen any posts on here merged, is it broken?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope, post merging works just fine.

Don't think I'm familiar with the thumb tag error...


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 13, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Don't think I'm familiar with the thumb tag error...


Try quoting post #8...


----------



## Inunah (Aug 13, 2010)

Amusing as hell! Don't fix this!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I probably haven't tried exactly what the OP did with the alignment tags, because I don't think I've had the same trouble.

I'm still slightly unfamiliar with it though tk, could you perhaps PM the code how you managed it?


----------

